# Australia was 'hothouse' for killer lizards



## News Bot (Sep 30, 2009)

*Published On:* 30-Sep-09 12:41 PM
*Source:* ABC News

A team of scientists say killer Komodo dragons may have actually evolved from Australian lizards.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 30, 2009)

i love being an aussie


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 30, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> i love being an aussie


 

here here


----------



## News Bot (Oct 1, 2009)

*Rediscovering The Dragon's Paradise Lost: Komodo Dragons Most Likely Evolved In Austr*

*Published On:* 01-Oct-09 10:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

The world's largest living lizard species, the Komodo dragon (Varanus komodoensis), is vulnerable to extinction and yet little is known about its natural history. New research by a team of palaeontologists and archaeologists from Australia, Malaysia and Indonesia, who studied fossil evidence from Australia, Timor, Flores, Java and India, shows that Komodo Dragons most likely evolved in Australia and dispersed westward to Indonesia.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## zachary (Oct 1, 2009)

Do they think the Komodo dragons were fully evovled here or did they finish evolving over there?
And do they think they swam over there?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 1, 2009)

well evolution takes a few million years so they probaly walked over the land may have been attached still dunno


----------



## herptrader (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder if they will ever allow _Varanus priscus_ on the Victorian schedules_?
_If they do I might have to get myself a cloning kit!


----------

